# Mias litter 2 weeks old



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Updated photos as promised. Their names are Zoscha-black/white girl, Einney-brindle boy, Meeny-brindle boy, Miney-brindle boy and Moe-brindle boy.
View attachment 5743


View attachment 5744


View attachment 5745


View attachment 5746


View attachment 5747


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

They are all so cute!!!! Oh i want more he he!!!xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwww they are gorgeous so so cute  they are looking good and getting big


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh what darling little snuggle-pups! give them some huggles from me!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are all doing really well and gaining wait every day. very chubby pups.Start them on baby rice next weekend.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful puppies Michelle, they are coming on lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> beautiful puppies Michelle, they are coming on lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanx Lorraine.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Cute,cute,cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

really lovely colored babys...i still like that dark brindle color pup in the first pic under ur white baby..


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

All your pup's are just gorg


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> really lovely colored babys...i still like that dark brindle color pup in the first pic under ur white baby..


Hes massive a proper bruiser lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

foxylady said:


> All your pup's are just gorg


Thankyou hun x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> They are all so cute!!!! Oh i want more he he!!!xx


I know they are soooooooooo adddictive lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again these pups are sooo cute


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Absolutley adorable - love the faces


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww they r just all so lovely u must be so proud as punch everytime u look at them all and mum of course  I could never breed I'm way to soppy I would end up keeping them all lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they are brill  so cute


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

they are a credit to you Englishrose and Mia of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Wonderful pups and wonderful pics!  Enjoy every minute of having them them - the time goes so quickly and before you know it it will be time for them to go to their new homes. Are you keepig any?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Wonderful pups and wonderful pics!  Enjoy every minute of having them them - the time goes so quickly and before you know it it will be time for them to go to their new homes. Are you keepig any?


Yes a little brindle boy  Oh i love every minute i have with them. I just sit there watching them.The house is a tip lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> they are a credit to you Englishrose and Mia of course


Thanks Tootsiesmum


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes a little brindle boy  Oh i love every minute i have with them. I just sit there watching them.The house is a tip lol


Just as well I dont live anywhere near I be camping out at urs lol.....I remember years ago my brother had a fox terrier and she had puppies I didnt leave for days I just love em when they are babies


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> Just as well I dont live anywhere near I be camping out at urs lol.....I remember years ago my brother had a fox terrier and she had puppies I didnt leave for days I just love em when they are babies


lol theres already got loads of caravans parked up over the road not for the puppies they are Gypsies.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> lol theres already got loads of caravans parked up over the road not for the puppies they are Gypsies.


hmmm I noticed a few bout 20 miles from here the other day spose thats a sign that summers here 

but its ok i got my own caravan lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good..........lmao


----------

